# All edges shall be broken



## Ander123

Hola, tengo una nueva frase aunque creo que ahora esta bien, ya que he mirado el diccionario.

*All edges shall be broken.


*Mi traducción:

*Tods los bordes estaran rotos.

*Es un texto técnico, en el traductor google no sale bien traducido, como siempre. Y la duda que me surge es. A mi dede siempre me han dicho que "shall" significaba "debe", algo que parece no ser asi. Un saludo.


----------



## turi

También puede ser "serán".

Saludos, t.


----------



## Ander123

No creo, por que los bordes no son, estan. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Kibramoa

Ander123 said:


> Hola, tengo una nueva frase aunque creo que ahora esta bien, ya que he mirado el diccionario.
> 
> *All edges shall be broken.
> 
> 
> *Mi traducción:
> 
> *Tods los bordes estaran rotos.
> 
> *Es un texto técnico, en el traductor google no sale bien traducido, como siempre. Y la duda que me surge es. A mi dede siempre me han dicho que "shall" significaba "debe", algo que parece no ser asi. Un saludo.




¿A qué se refieren con edges?  Puede ser bordo/borde/orilla.   Sin más contexto no podemos ayudar más. 

Todos los bordos/bordes/orillas se derribarán/ destruirán/derrumbrán.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ander123 said:


> No creo, por que los bordes no son, estan. Gracias por la ayuda.



Una cosa que está íntegra puede ser rota. Como una cosa que está caliente puede ser enfriada. 
Sin el contexto, como dice Kibramoa, es difícil acertar a decir sí o no o todo lo contrario.


----------



## Ander123

La frase esta en un plano de maquinaria.


----------



## Ander123

Tiene que ser bordes, pero la palabra broken ya no lo se.
Roto no podria ser? Esque no entiendo la relacion de borde y roto. El problema es que la palabra tiene varios significados.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ander123 said:


> La frase esta en un plano de maquinaria.



¿Todos los bordes/cantos/aristas deben romperse/estar rotos?
Sorprendente especificación en un plano de maquinaria.


----------



## Ander123

Por que dices eso de sorprendente?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ander123 said:


> Por que dices eso de sorprendente?



Nunca he visto un plano en que se especifique que algo debe ser o estar roto. Los he visto de algo que ya está roto con fines de mostrar lo que se ha de reparar o reclamar por la rotura o alguna finalidad similar.


----------



## Ander123

Yo tampoco entiendo el significado muy bien. Estoy traduciendo e intentando recabar toda la informacion posible de ese plano. Es de la pistola m1911, de la empresa colt. 
Como estoy metido en esto del cad ya preguntare que significa en el foro, porque por internet no he encontrado nada. A demas, al plano le faltan cotas o se ven borrosas y estoy a ver si alguien que entienda sobre esto tiene algo de informacion. A mi no me gustan las armas, pero es lo unico que he encontrado que pertenece a una empresa de este tipo. Bueno y otras cosas. Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Ander123

A demas, me interesa que los planos tengan una traduccion exacta. Aunque ya tengo una idea de lo que significa, no me sirven los sinonimos. Ahora cuando pueda expondre lo que he entendido, porque a parte, tambien quiero aprender todo lo que pueda de ingles, a ver si me queda claro.

A parte, queria decir que por mi me apuntaria a una academia, que antes iba, pero por problemas personales ahora no puedo. Estoy intentando usar los diccionarios y google, pero hay cosas que no me quedan claras. A ver si me podeis hechar una mano y acabo de comprender este entramado de palabras y significados.


----------



## loudspeaker

Hola, Ander:

Son los planos de un Colt, vale, pero, ¿a qué se refiere 'edges'?  Supongo que vendrá una referencia o una flechita en el dibujo de los planos. 

P.D. : una de las normas de estos foros es que es obligatorio respetar las reglas de ortografía porque hay estudiantes de español (yo, por ejemplo) que entramos aquí para aprender. ¿Te gustaría que yo escribiese en inglés aquí con faltas de ortografía? ¿Qué ibas a pensar de mí? Todo esto te lo digo sin ánimo de ofenderte.


----------



## Ander123

Yo tambien soy español, el problema esque el explorador no tiene corrector y aun no me he puesto a indagar sobre uno. A parte, yo no se que significa, es referente a un plano de una pieza mecanica, ahora, mas alla, no lo se.


----------



## loudspeaker

Bueno, olvida y disculpa lo que te dije antes sobre la ortografía. 
Por lo demás, me temo que con tan poca información no puedo ayudarte. Lo siento


----------



## PichaPuerto

Para mí es un tipo de imperativo. Como he mencionado suena algo raro. Como es un tipo de obligación quizas podamos traducirlo con deber/hay que o una construcion pasiva.


----------



## Ander123

A ver si aparece alguien que entienda de los dos temas sino, mas o menos ya me quedo claro. Aun asi intente preguntar dividiendo conceptos en otro post y acabamos igual que aqui, asi que esta como repetido. Bueno, a ver si alguien lo entiende. Gracias.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Tengo algunas nociones de armas cortas. La pistola Colt M 1911 tiene, como todas las automáticas, muchas piezas; de ellas, el armazón (de la que forma parte la empuñadora) y la corredera tienen aristas, pero sigo sin entender que puede ser o estar broken en esas u otras piezas. Ahora bien 'break' ocupa una página y un tercio del Webster, así que puede haber alguna acepción adecuada. Si se tratata del arma, no de sus 'edges' la cosa sería fácil: 'break' será desmontar, para entendernos, separar las piezas que la componen. Pero no dispongo en este momento de tiempo para repasar todas las demás acepciones, y supongo que quien tenga el inglés como lengua materna, o como aquí se suele decir, nativa, no tendrá dificultad para encontrar sentido a 'to break the edges'-

Rectifico: La Colt M 1911 es un arma semiautomática, aunque esto es irrelevante a efectos de la consulta.


----------



## loudspeaker

Si es por traducir 'break the edges' que no decaiga la cosa  
En bricolaje o cualquier trabajo con piezas de metal o madera es 'rebajar/limar  las aristas'  para que no queden astillas. 
Claro que aquí estamos hablando de las piezas de un arma de fuego, pero poco más sabemos. Una frase en unos planos. 

Todas las aristas deben rebajarse (título del hilo).


----------



## chileno

Ander123 said:


> Hola, tengo una nueva frase aunque creo que ahora esta bien, ya que he mirado el diccionario.
> 
> *All edges shall be broken.
> 
> 
> *Mi traducción:
> 
> *Tods los bordes estaran rotos.
> 
> *Es un texto técnico, en el traductor google no sale bien traducido, como siempre. Y la duda que me surge es. A mi dede siempre me han dicho que "shall" significaba "debe", algo que parece no ser asi. Un saludo.



Sin más ni más, para mí dice "Todos los bordes deberán ser rotos/quebrados"


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

loudspeaker said:


> Si es por traducir 'break the edges' que no decaiga la cosa
> En bricolaje o cualquier trabajo con piezas de metal o madera es 'rebajar/limar  las aristas'  para que no queden astillas.
> Claro que aquí estamos hablando de las piezas de un arma de fuego, pero poco más sabemos. Una frase en unos planos.
> 
> Todas las aristas deben rebajarse (título del hilo).



Esto sirve si se habla de la fabricación. Pero si se describe un arma ya terminada, sería 'Todas las aristas deben estar rebajadas' aunque lo usual es decir '...estar matadas', según esta acepción de matar en el denostado DRAE: *10.* tr. Redondear o achaflanar aristas, esquinas, vértices, etc. 
Y ciertamente lo estaban en todas las armas que he tenido en las manos o que he empuñado.
Será o no esto, pero entre todos hemos llegado a un posible sentido.


----------



## Jaén

Ander123 said:


> Yo tambien soy español, el problema esque el explorador no tiene corrector y aun no me he puesto a indagar sobre uno. A parte, yo no se que significa, es referente a un plano de una pieza mecanica, ahora, mas alla, no lo se.


Y desde cuándo un nativo necesita corrector en el navegador, y más aún siendo traductor?? Pero bueno, eso es con el cliente y con los mods del foro.



loudspeaker said:


> Si es por traducir 'break the edges' que no decaiga la cosa
> En bricolaje o cualquier trabajo con piezas de metal o madera es 'rebajar/limar  las aristas'  para que no queden astillas.
> Claro que aquí estamos hablando de las piezas de un arma de fuego, pero poco más sabemos. Una frase en unos planos.
> 
> Todas las aristas deben rebajarse (título del hilo).


Sin más contexto, es lo único que se puede opinar.


----------



## mrgshelton

Ay, foreros... ¿Qué hacemos para ayudarle a ander123?  Ha dicho que tiene que ver con los planes del arma (dibujos, supongo, o ... instrucciones para dibujar los planes?)  Todavía no tenemos más que "la frasita está en un plan de maquinaria." ¿Qué si estuviera refiriéndose al mero dibujo, en el cual se deben indicar los _edges_ con *líneas *_broken_, así: *--  --  --  --  --* ?  U ¿otra solución menos literal y más figurativa?


----------



## loudspeaker

Mrgshelton, tiene usted razón, pero teniendo en cuenta que el máximo interesado (Ander123) no da señales de vida, ¿para qué preocuparse más del tema? 

Saludos


----------



## Ander123

Estoy siguiendo el hilo pero esque ya han dado tantas posibles traducciones que ya no se que poner. Los planos son para la fabricacion, en mi caso, los uso para diseñar la pieza.


----------



## loudspeaker

Ander123 said:


> Estoy siguiendo el hilo pero esque ya han dado tantas posibles traducciones que ya no se que poner. Los planos son para la fabricacion, en mi caso, los uso para diseñar la pieza.



Buenos ojos te vean, Ander  

Tienes los planos, tienes las posibles traducciones; elige.  

Resumiendo... 
-Rebajar/limar las aristas. 
-Representar las aristas con líneas discontinuas 
-Desmontar (si se tratase del arma, pero no de sus edges)

Edit:
Ander, si son para diseñar la pieza,  entonces me quedo con la traducción de Mrgshelton. 

Todas las aristas deben representarse/se representarán /se representan con líneas discontínuas. (más o menos)


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ander123 said:


> Estoy siguiendo el hilo pero esque ya han dado tantas posibles traducciones que ya no se que poner. Los planos son para la fabricacion, en mi caso, los uso para diseñar la pieza.



Veamos. ¿Se trata de traducir el texto técnico de unos planos, como deduzco del #1 o de unos planos para la fabricación de un arma, que se van a usar para diseñar la pieza según dice el #25 (aunque si hay unos planos no entiendo el objeto de hacer diseños)? Porque de eso resultan traducciones muy diferentes, bien la indicación de matar las aristas de las piezas de acero del arma, bien la de representar las aristas de un diseño con linea discontinua.


----------



## inib

No es mi intención crear más caos, pero ¿la definición 39 le sirve a alguien? http://www.wordreference.com/definition/break


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

inib said:


> No es mi intención crear más caos, pero ¿la definición 39 le sirve a alguien? http://www.wordreference.com/definition/break



Le sirve a alguien que esté manipulando el arma en cuestión, pero no veo como puede servir en el plano, el diseño o la fabricación de una de sus piezas.


----------



## chileno

En la manera en que se puede traducir "break" al castellano en este contexto.


----------



## Ander123

Gracias por la ayuda, yo suponia que tenia relacion con redondear o achaflanar pero no quedaba claro. Aun asi esto esta aun por encima de mi nivel. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

chileno said:


> En la manera en que se puede traducir "break" al castellano en este contexto.


¿En cual de los contextos?


----------



## Ander123

No, es una indicacion para la fabricacion. El diseño lo hago yo con un programa. Queria saberlo para comprender mejor los planos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ander123 said:


> Gracias por la ayuda, yo suponia que tenia relacion con redondear o achaflanar pero no quedaba claro. Aun asi esto esta aun por encima de mi nivel. Gracias por la ayuda.



Como ya dije, por estas tierras se dice 'matar las aristas' cuando se habla de piezas de metal.


----------



## Ander123

La respuesta es para un post anterior que no se hacer reply, aunque es eso. A parte, en la indicacion aparece un numero, 0,0015 creo, es un numero pequeño. Pero lo que me confundio, es que no paparecia una indicacion de chaflan ni de radio, solo el numero.


----------



## Ander123

Esa me parece la mas acertada.


----------



## k-in-sc

Close examination of Army Ordnance slide stop drawings of three  different vintages shows no dimensioned stress-relief radii at any of  the inside corners of the SS's lug/knob/lobe/doo-dad.  But the earliest  one (with revision dates ranging from 1930 through 1944 and available  here http://www.model1911a1.com/ ) has a sectional view drawn with them  (but no dimensions given) at both inside corners of the upper slot where  those breaks in the photos went through.

The fillet at the junction of the arm and pin is shown and dimensioned  on all three drawings, but the only other mention is "All edges shall be  broken .005 + .010 unless otherwise specified" - and I don't think such  a wording (edges) applies to inside corners.

Later it talks about chamfering ... so yeah.

http://forum.m1911.org/archive/index.php/t-97523.html


----------

